# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Ocultando/Desocultando una Fila(s) o Columna(s)

## ExcelTip

Utilizando métodos abreviados

Para ocultar/desocultar una fila(s):

Para ocultar una fila(s), seleccione una celda(s) y presione 
Para desocultar una fila(s), seleccione las celdas que contengan el rango de la fila(s) oculta(s) y presione 
Para ocultar/desocultar una  columna(s):
Para ocultar una columna(s), seleccione una celda(s) y presione 
Para desocultar una columna(s), seleccione las celdas que contengan el rango de la columna(s) oculta(s) y presione 

Para desocultar filas y columnas en una hoja:
1.Presione 
2.Presione 

Para desocultar filas y columnas en todas las hojas de un libro al mismo tiempo:
1.Agrupe las hojas en el libro seleccionando Seleccionar todas las hojas en el menú contextual de las pestañas de hojas.
2.Presione 
3.Presione

----------

